# Vitals



## kparkhurst (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm auditing a practice where they use "exam check sheets" and there is an line item "Normal pulse and respiration". Is a check mark in the "yes" column sufficient to count towards vitals or would you insist on values being recorded?


----------



## mdoyle53 (Dec 20, 2011)

I would expect some values.  Normal does not mean anything when it comes to pulse/respiration.  There is a normal area that is expected but what constitutes normal.


----------



## kparkhurst (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, Mike - that was my thought process but was wondering if I was too conservative.


----------

